# Tropic strap.



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Great quality, not sure if the color works?? Maybe blue or brown?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

That registered mark on the signed buckle is GROSS. What an awful decision.

Jenny is just batting 1000 lately.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, that little R bothers you that much? On the bottom of your wrist? Man, life is tough.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Black & turquoise work just fine.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great! I always loved the basket weave pattern these have. I received the email from Synchron about Tropic being back, but keep forgetting to place the order. When Oris came out with their version for the Diver 65, I ordered a strap. It was the closest thing to the vintage Tropic straps at the time. I want to compare the two as the Oris strap is definitely more expensive.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Nikita70 said:


> Wow, that little R bothers you that much? On the bottom of your wrist? Man, life is tough.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Sohl said:


> That registered mark on the signed buckle is GROSS. What an awful decision.
> 
> Jenny is just batting 1000 lately.


Maybe they have to for legal reasons???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Formula1980 said:


> Looks great! I always loved the basket weave pattern these have. I received the email from Synchron about Tropic being back, but keep forgetting to place the order. When Oris came out with their version for the Diver 65, I ordered a strap. It was the closest thing to the vintage Tropic straps at the time. I want to compare the two as the Oris strap is definitely more expensive.


Get it and let us know!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I didn't like it at first, but it's grown on me.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

I’ve read that it is too short for big wrists. Could anyone confirm if it will work for a 21cm wrist?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Plenty left I am at 7” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Formula1980 said:


> Looks great! I always loved the basket weave pattern these have. I received the email from Synchron about Tropic being back, but keep forgetting to place the order. When Oris came out with their version for the Diver 65, I ordered a strap. It was the closest thing to the vintage Tropic straps at the time. I want to compare the two as the Oris strap is definitely more expensive.


I didn't think it'd be possible to produce one softer than the Oris but they did. The Synchron is a tad softer, at least comparing my 2 Oris against the 2 Synchron I just received. The one thing I do prefer though is the single keeper on the Oris. Still though I'd say the Synchron is excellent.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> I've read that it is too short for big wrists. Could anyone confirm if it will work for a 21cm wrist?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I have 3 holes remaining, my wrist is a sliver under 8 inches. I'd say for most guys it will be long enough for a bare wrist.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> I didn't think it'd be possible to produce one softer than the Oris but they did. The Synchron is a tad softer, at least comparing my 2 Oris against the 2 Synchron I just received. The one thing I do prefer though is the single keeper on the Oris. Still though I'd say the Synchron is excellent.


You're absolutely right! They are pretty much identical. The Oris has some slight differences. Where the strap meets the buckle for example, the Tropic rubber ends at 90 deg., the Oris has a 45 deg. step before it does 90 deg. I know, I have a crazy eye for detail, goes with my profession! Honestly, the big difference, at least with my two straps, is that the Tropic's basket weave pattern creates a more noticeable shimmer, and the rubber is a slightly darker black. I actually prefer the Tropic's two keepers, although if you're a traditionalist, Oris hit that mark with their one.There are a couple other things I noticed, but I'll stop the examination there!


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Black looks far better than the wrong blue!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Sohl said:


> That registered mark on the signed buckle is GROSS. What an awful decision.
> 
> Jenny is just batting 1000 lately.


Jenny has nothing to do with Tropic.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

subkrawler said:


> Jenny has nothing to do with Tropic.


Could you clarify the current Synchron connection? Synchron own Aquadive, Isofrane and Tropic. Is that right? However, when I sent out my 1200T for a warranty fix, it went to Synchron here in the US for inspection. I know it did not go to Texas, but keep thinking Virginia. Just curious.


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> I didn't think it'd be possible to produce one softer than the Oris but they did. The Synchron is a tad softer, at least comparing my 2 Oris against the 2 Synchron I just received. The one thing I do prefer though is the single keeper on the Oris. Still though I'd say the Synchron is excellent.


Nothing a pair of scissors can't fix?


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for posting, I want to try one of these straps and this will get me off my duff. I agree, the black looks absolutely fine. Like your idea of brown, I think that would set the dial color off well. I have a Raven Endeavor with the celadon dial (turquoise) an di have a brown ISO; the brown is pretty dark but it sets the dial off really well. Enjoy !


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

pablobell said:


> Nothing a pair of scissors can't fix?


First thing I thought when reading your post was "Of course not. The Tropic double keepers are each much narrower than the Oris single, I wouldn't want one narrow single keeper". So I dug the banished Oris out of the strap box and took a look side by side. The Tropic double keepers are barely a few mm narrower each than the single Oris keeper. So you sir make a good point, one of the Tropic keepers should be fine. Here you go


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Formula1980 said:


> Could you clarify the current Synchron connection? Synchron own Aquadive, Isofrane and Tropic. Is that right? However, when I sent out my 1200T for a warranty fix, it went to Synchron here in the US for inspection. I know it did not go to Texas, but keep thinking Virginia. Just curious.


Synchron is Rick Marei, and Rick used to be the exclusive manager and distributor for the Jennys with the Sub. That's why, when one needed factory service for a Sub, it was shipped to Synchron. Now that Rick is no longer working on behalf of the Jennys, Synchron has nothing to do with the Jennys or DOXA.


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

subkrawler said:


> Synchron is Rick Marei, and Rick used to be the exclusive manager and distributor for the Jennys with the Sub. That's why, when one needed factory service for a Sub, it was shipped to Synchron. Now that Rick is no longer working on behalf of the Jennys, Synchron has nothing to do with the Jennys or DOXA.


Good clarification. I was under the impression, and I don't think I was alone, that the Jenny family owned Synchron.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

The Synchron Group was founded by Rick initially as a consulting company for the watch industry, then it has become the official online distributor and acted on behalf of Doxa, Jenny and several other brands online. Synchron never owned the brands it represented. The agreement between doxa and synchron was recently terminated (July 31st 2019). That is why you might find outdated information about the companies, as it is not possible to instantly update all information available online, as some just rely on other sources and need days, weeks or months to update


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone compared this one to the Uncle Seiko’s? The quality of the UC is amazing IMHO


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Has anyone compared this one to the Uncle Seiko's? The quality of the UC is amazing IMHO
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Yes I have compared them directly. The new Tropic is a level above the Uncle Seiko IMO.

Much softer, has some stretch to expand when your wrist does. Nicer more compact buckle with groove for the tang, and sculpted tang holes which allow the buckle to sit flatter. Dual keepers keep the tail more under control.

General quality / feel is considerably higher IMO as well.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Has anyone compared this one to the Uncle Seiko's? The quality of the UC is amazing IMHO
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Meraud, and even tropic is at a totally different level.. even baltic is already on different level from Uncle Seiko. You might want to give it a try.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

liquidtension said:


> Meraud, and even tropic is at a totally different level.. even baltic is already on different level from Uncle Seiko. You might want to give it a try.


first off, I have to admit that I am totally biased, but according to what I read so far (haven't tried the Meraud in person though) the Meraud is made in Far East from their top notch NBR, Tropic is made of Italian (isofrane) vulcanized rubber, that's why the the Tropic is the softest strap around, and from the pictures I saw, the seams on Meraud are not as clean as on Tropic. but please correct me if I am wrong. This is just an indication of highest quality manufacturing but doesn't really say anything about the quality of the compound used.

Both of the above straps are in a league of their own, the rest just can't compare, and I have tried almost each one in the past years.
Again, please correct me if I am wrong !


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Doxa Forum Mod said:


> first off, I have to admit that I am totally biased, but according to what I read so far (haven't tried the Meraud in person though) the Meraud is made in Far East from their top notch NBR, Tropic is made of Italian (isofrane) vulcanized rubber, that's why the the Tropic is the softest strap around, and from the pictures I saw, the seams on Meraud are not as clean as on Tropic. but please correct me if I am wrong. This is just an indication of highest quality manufacturing but doesn't really say anything about the quality of the compound used.
> 
> Both of the above straps are in a league of their own, the rest just can't compare, and I have tried almost each one in the past years.
> Again, please correct me if I am wrong !


Yup that is right, at least from my point of view. I can't say about which is the cleanest since I don't have the re-issue. Based on some info I got from Mikael of mikawatches, he said both are similar with meraud having a bit more shine. Speaking to Stjin also mentioned the compound used for Meraud are of his own secret ingredients - no matter which one I think both are equally good however now that the re-issue store is bringing to isofrane store and having the flat shipping cost of 29USD, I think having pay 108USD in total cost for the re-issue is a bit too much to pay.


----------



## isofrane (Apr 18, 2010)

liquidtension said:


> Yup that is right, at least from my point of view. I can't say about which is the cleanest since I don't have the re-issue. Based on some info I got from Mikael of mikawatches, he said both are similar with meraud having a bit more shine. Speaking to Stjin also mentioned the compound used for Meraud are of his own secret ingredients - no matter which one I think both are equally good however now that the re-issue store is bringing to isofrane store and having the flat shipping cost of 29USD, I think having pay 108USD in total cost for the re-issue is a bit too much to pay.


As far as I can see, No, it is not $29, shipping is $10 to the US


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Doxa Forum Mod said:


> The Synchron Group was founded by Rick initially as a consulting company for the watch industry, then it has become the official online distributor and acted on behalf of Doxa, Jenny and several other brands online. Synchron never owned the brands it represented. The agreement between doxa and synchron was recently terminated (July 31st 2019). That is why you might find outdated information about the companies, as it is not possible to instantly update all information available online, as some just rely on other sources and need days, weeks or months to update


Is this the same Synchron company that owned Doxa for a period and produced the thicker, lovely Sub cases or is it a different entity? Always wondered how the parts of all this fit.


----------



## Mark Szorik (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I am hoping they will release the 22mm soon. I have the Uncle Seiko and am planning to get one of these as well.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Am I the only one who got one of these new Tropic straps that noticed springbars peeping through? I measured the width with my calipers and it came out to 19.7mm. The Oris strap measures a perfect 20mm and I can't see springbars peeping through on that one.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

haejuk said:


> Am I the only one who got one of these new Tropic straps that noticed springbars peeping through? I measured the width with my calipers and it came out to 19.7mm. The Oris strap measures a perfect 20mm and I can't see springbars peeping through on that one.


My 3 don't show any spring bar, sounds like you got a bad one.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine has arrived and the quality is great. I own several tropic style straps and this one is the best of them. Recommended



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Nice strap! One thing I wish someone would do is give the lug end of the strap a more finished appearance. The unfinished end is very visible on some watches, would be nice to maybe continue the pattern front to back. Since its basically a molded strap it should be easy to do.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't get past the squared off end. I'll wait for the V.2


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone have a pic of a Blue Tropic on a 1000T or 1200T Caribbean they can post?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Ilias Giannopoulos reviewed the new Tropic, see his review below;

The TROPIC strap 

A bit of history first…
The Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, Rolex Submariner, Doxa Sub 300, Omega Seamaster 300, LIP Nautic ski, Aquastar Deepstar, Jaeger LeCoultre Polaris, to name but a few are all near mythical diving watches. All these fabulous timepieces, despite their different origin and design did in fact share something in common; the Tropic Strap, a relatively humble and inexpensive piece of kit that managed to become a true prerequisite for every capable water-resistant watch. 
You see back in the golden years of mechanical diving watches the Tropic strap was actually used either as an OEM standard issue or as an alternative to the stainless-steel bracelets of the era which they did the job, but most of them were either extremely fragile or really expensive. For example, back then if you specified your Submariner without the bracelet, this is the strap you got. Rolex service centers were also supplied with Tropic straps. Other times seasoned divers replaced their bracelets with tropics (Aquastars, Doxas, Rolexes and Omegas worn by Cousteau and his team most of the time were actually worn on tropics). 
Therefore, it can be stated that the invention of the Swiss-made tropic strap in the 1960s was naturally connected to the creation and evolution of dive watches. Anyone who was into scuba diving back then surely remembers their trademark pattern. Made of soft plastic, these straps were available in a variety of styles, sizes and colors. With its thin size, diamond-shaped outer pattern and waffle pattern on the reverse side, a Tropic was and continues to be instantly recognizable. 
At one time they appeared to be everywhere, but it seems that their popularity vanished with the Swiss industry crisis. So, the tropic went out of fashion during the early 80s and suddenly the strap became scarce and collectible, especially original tropics produced in Switzerland during the '60s and '70s. 
Unfortunately, most original models from the 1960s haven’t held up well over time, meaning that finding a nice condition vintage one can be a difficult, and above all a costly proposition. In response to the growing popularity of the vintage models, various companies have resurrected the design and begun producing their own variants with varying degrees of success. Some are pretty good, and some are, well, let’s just say not so good. But now the original Tropic strap is back!

The Strap.

The first thing that struck me was the box the strap comes in. It is nothing extraordinary, but it truly takes you back in time; a blast from the past. Furthermore, it highlights that the product as a whole is characterized by attention to detail. I love this attitude. 
First touch of the strap is extremely lovely. I mean the strap is really soft and really thin but not in a bad way. It is exactly how it is supposed to be. The strap is made from a new and proprietary vulcanized rubber that is exceptionally soft and supple to the touch. This unique rubber formula creates a perfect mix of durability and pliability. The front and back textures of the strap are extremely faithful to the original, which is important for nailing vintage vibes. The sawtooth edging is there, and it isn't just an appearance feature. The idea behind it was to prevent the strap keepers from floating around. The 'teeth' provide that extra friction required. 
According to their site the tropic strap is currently 20mm and in the classic style only (other sizes and styles will be available down the line). Available colors are six: classic black, navy blue, NATO green, chocolate brown, vibrant orange and Poseidon yellow. The strap dimensions are on the long side 125mm, and on the short side 85mm which is a happy medium that should fit most people out of the gate. The strap tapers from 20mm to 16mm at the buckle on the shorter piece while on the long side goes down to a very narrow 10mm tip. I truly love tapered straps and bracelets since they offer unrivaled comfort on the wrist. Additionally, the taper works great with most dive watches, vintage as well as modern ones.
The new Tropic has two modifications from the original. Firstly, it is slightly thicker at the lugs. On the one hand this adds to its durability and wearability especially with thicker modern divers. On the other hand, this means that the strap flattens out and snappishly axes the pattern at the lugs. Another difference has to do with the buckle which is modern in design in relation to the original. I really don’t mind that at all however from what I have seen on Social media the general feeling was that a more vintage-style steel buckle would be preferable choice.
On a personal note, I have worn the straps continuously on my divers (vintage and modern) and I have to say that the strap is tremendously comfortable. It feels secure on the wrist and glues to your hand. Rigidity is an unknown word with the new Tropic strap. The usual feeling of discomfort on a sweaty wrist (during summer days or on the beach) caused from rubber is not there. I have to say I am pretty impressed. Last but not least the strap is NOT a dust magnet. 
As we have already mentioned several companies are making Tropic-style straps these days. Having worn the vast majority of them I have to state that my choice from that point onward is the new Tropic strap. Quite simply it possesses the prestige of originality, excellent quality, retro look and above all great comfort and feel. In the Tropic strap I think that finally we have a winner in our hands that will monopolize strap choice for our beloved diver’s watches.


----------



## GDI (Jan 26, 2007)

Has anyone compared these to the WatchGecko Tropic? I like the Gecko, it is nice and long for a manly wrist, but it is a little stiff.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Does the 20mm tapper to 16mm?
They certainly look good, great option for a Rollie too. 
I have an original Tropic with Acier buckle but find it a bit thin and unstable on newer divers. 
I have an Uncle Seiko on my Sea Dweller and it's perfect with it's more substantial thickness and tapper to 18mm. Beta than the Gecko imo, I bought an original 18mm Acier buckle for it which cost more than the strap but complemented it nicely. 
Looking forward to trying the New Tropic our, personally I wish it had an Acier style buckle though as it gives the Tropic strap that retro look, something about the way it flares out complimenting the watch head balance. 
Thanks for the review


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Rusty427 said:


> Does the 20mm tapper to 16mm?
> They certainly look good, great option for a Rollie too.
> I have an original Tropic with Acier buckle but find it a bit thin and unstable on newer divers.
> I have an Uncle Seiko on my Sea Dweller and it's perfect with it's more substantial thickness and tapper to 18mm. Beta than the Gecko imo, I bought an original 18mm Acier buckle for it which cost more than the strap but complemented it nicely.
> ...


I think Acier only means steel in French


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks black, but here it is.



1watchaholic said:


> Anyone have a pic of a Blue Tropic on a 1000T or 1200T Caribbean they can post?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

subkrawler said:


> View attachment 14444071
> Looks black, but here it is.


Thanks, but that does look black with black, I was curious about a blue with blue look to determine if it was worth the expense.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue on blue


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

pablobell said:


> Yes I have compared them directly. The new Tropic is a level above the Uncle Seiko IMO.
> 
> Much softer, has some stretch to expand when your wrist does. Nicer more compact buckle with groove for the tang, and sculpted tang holes which allow the buckle to sit flatter. Dual keepers keep the tail more under control.
> 
> General quality / feel is considerably higher IMO as well.


I also have both, but I prefer the Uncle Seiko....for one reason only. The Aquadive Tropic strap's keepers. They have the basket style weave all the way around, whereas Uncle Seiko's has a smooth texture on the back side, where it touches the skin. Wearing the Aquadive Tropic just isn't as comfortable for me because of this very thing. Although I do agree with you that in terms of construction and the fact that it has two keepers, it is superior. I wish the US strap had two keepers.

For awhile I had the US Tropic on my Turtle and the Aquadive Tropic on my MM200. I was able to wear the Turtle all day and in it disappeared on the wrist. The MM200 just wasn't as comfortable with the Aquadive. I had to take it off after about 5 hours.

The rubber is softer and more supple. The look is amazing (I got the brown one, which looks very nice indeed). It has nice touches. But....comfort wise (at least on the MM200) it was lacking. I will try it on a Monster.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Vlciudoli said:


> I can't get past the squared off end. I'll wait for the V.2


Yes, this is another negative point with me, along with the boneheaded decision to not have smooth rubber on the side of the keepers that touch the skin. Why they chose to do this is a mystery. Odd and frustrating.


----------



## isofrane (Apr 18, 2010)

Kevan said:


> Yes, this is another negative point with me, along with the boneheaded decision to not have smooth rubber on the side of the keepers that touch the skin. Why they chose to do this is a mystery. Odd and frustrating.


The square end is a design element of the original Tropic from the sixties, and I think it is as disturbing to people who don't like rounded edges or those who want that classic look, so the final word here is that whether square or rounded, it is a matter of personal preference, but isofrane chose to recreate the authentic Tropic and keep all its original design elements. Same applies to the keepers, I think strap looks awkward without the typical tropic pattern

And the keepers are so soft, I have been wearing mine for a year now and I don't even feel they are there

This is a genuine Tropic that came on a Rolex Submariner from an Italian retailer in the early seventies, see the squared edge


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

No I'm not talking about the end, I'm talking about where it mates with the case. It looks chopped off. That's not much of a problem, but on some watches it looks odd when wearing it. I guess I'm used to rounded edges.

As for the keepers, I don't know why they annoy me but they do. And I put on other rubber straps to make sure I'm not crazy, but there's a different feel, and they disappear. Perhaps it's just me but it's not a strap I can wear all day.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

pablobell said:


> Nothing a pair of scissors can't fix?


Uh yeah, brilliant. Now I have an unbelievable idea... remove the spring bar from the buckle, slide off one of the keepers, and put the buckle back on.


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

oh that looks so nice


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got my new TROPIC strap yesterday. I ordered mine via Gear Patrol (that had free shipping as ordering direct was $10 shipping). I missed out on the initial offering and had to wait for the black ones to come back in stock.

I really like it. It's very soft and comfortable.

I swapped out the buckle with a spare I got from Squinky. I like the look of that buckle much better. I am only using (1) keeper and it is working just fine. It's like having a "free" spare keeper.

Does it compare to an original....? Side by side (sorry, no pics of that) , I did not think so. :think: But for $79 I don't think it is a bad deal.

I like this combination and I think I am going to be sticking to it for a while. |>


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

The new Yema Superman Heritage Bronze with a perfect blue tropic strap




























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

I love vintage tropics. This isn't the same, but it did fix the things I don't like about Isofrane (thickness and fit), so I still call it a win.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I truly hope they fix the squared-off lug end of the strap. Looks terrible.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

isofrane said:


> The square end is a design element of the original Tropic from the sixties, and I think it is as disturbing to people who don't like rounded edges or those who want that classic look, so the final word here is that whether square or rounded, it is a matter of personal preference, but isofrane chose to recreate the authentic Tropic and keep all its original design elements. Same applies to the keepers, I think strap looks awkward without the typical tropic pattern
> 
> And the keepers are so soft, I have been wearing mine for a year now and I don't even feel they are there
> 
> This is a genuine Tropic that came on a Rolex Submariner from an Italian retailer in the early seventies, see the squared edge


I confirm, I have an original in 21mm and that is the tip of the strap.

However, are you going to release a 22 mm version? And also in short sizes?


----------

